# Waist Size and Belt Size



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

I have about a 29 inch waist and usually wear pants with a size 30 inch waist. However, 32 inch belts are too small for me. I'm barely to buckle a 32 inch belt if I can buckle it at all. That said, I currently wear 34 inch belts. Is this odd? How is this possible?  FYI I wear my pants in the middle of my iliac crest and they still slip a little with a belt on.


----------



## LVP (Jun 28, 2008)

What does it matter what your waist measurement is if you don't wear your pants there? :icon_smile_big:

What is your hip measurement? What does the belt actually measure? Size X trousers are not always X inches around. Your pants might be stretched.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

May I suggest going to a shoe maker so he may a whole or two in your belts?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats odd...My waist is exactly 32 inches (just above my hips and below my navel) but I usually wear a size 30 pant and 32 belt. My hips, if I were to wear my pants lower are a 34 inches...so go figure.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

Even when I do wear my pats at my waist (near the top of my iliac crest) a 32 belt will only buckle on the first or second hole. If you mean my waist is entirely above my illiac crest, then if I wore my pants that way I would look odd as I have a short torso and long legs at 5'8''. All my concern about my pants slipping and tightening my belt so that I feel they won't (making it too tight, leading me to adjust my belt yet again) has recently made me seriously consider starting to wear braces with my dress pants. I'm only 20 years old, however, and wear a size 36 jacket ( I do not have a broad chest/ shoulders), so would braces look odd on me?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

It could just be the belt. It might be marked 32, but that doesn't always mean 32. Now if all 32s don't fit you, then you need 34s.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

The 32's mostly are some of my dad's belts from the 1980s. Also I have tried on some 32's in stores and have encountered a similar problem. All the belts I have bought for myself within the last couple years _are _34's. I just wanted to know if this set of circumstances was odd. My mom said the same thing about different belts saying "size 32" actually perhaps varying in size.


----------



## stant62 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a 33 waist so I typically wear size 34 belts. However, I have one size 34 belt that feels more like a size 36, which was quite annoying. I'm inclined to think the sizes vary from manufactuer to manufacturer.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I have about a 29 inch waist and usually wear pants with a size 30 inch waist. However, 32 inch belts are too small for me. I'm barely to buckle a 32 inch belt if I can buckle it at all. That said, I currently wear 34 inch belts. Is this odd? How is this possible?  FYI I wear my pants in the middle of my iliac crest and they still slip a little with a belt on.


Get your belt to fit, whetwer it's 32 or 34 or whatever. Nobody's looking at the size label.


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

*I've noticed over the last few years...*

that belt manufacturers are skimping on material and making belts fractionally smaller in width (I bought a belt marked 1 1/8 wide ,that was only actually 1' when I looked carefully later) and length. I've worn a 32" belt for years on 31 inch pants and recently replaced the belt. It took a belt marked 34 inches. When I put the old and new belt side by side, holes were misaligned.

It used to be that the belt's length was determined by the distance from buckle to center of the 5 holes....now anything seems to be acceptable.

I'ts kinda like buying masking tape that is supposed to be one inch wide and the label reads: "0.90 inches.... Usable as 1 INCH" It's corporate America finding another way to shave a penny!


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

constantmystery said:


> that belt manufacturers are skimping on material and making belts fractionally smaller in width (I bought a belt marked 1 1/8 wide ,that was only actually 1' when I looked carefully later) and length.


That's just going to cost them more in the end, once I return that sucker. FWIW I've been able to consistently use the "pant size + 2" rule, except at Banana Republic where one belt was actually too LONG.


----------

